
Elon Musk Wants to Put Up 40k Satellites, Bring Internet to the Whole World - Farbodkhz
https://www.popularmechanics.com/science/a32266155/elon-musk-spacex-starlink-internet-testing/
======
SirLotsaLocks
I thought this was already established for a while now

~~~
wmf
Last year it was 30K. The real news here is the beta timeline.

------
Liron
Hell ya

